# At what age do pups reach adult height?



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey folks I was wondering at what age do most pups stop growing in terms of height? I read somewhere it is around the 7 month mark. Anyone heard or better yet have experience with the adult height of their pup?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Around 10 months. My pup grew an inch between 7 and 10 months.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Emoore....also by your own personal experience it looks like 7 months is a good ball park figure for most.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Height wise mine seemed done around 9 months from what I remember.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

8-9 months for Fritz.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

About 10 months for Stark if I remember correctly. Zefra has stayed the same for a few months now and she is about a year now (birthday next week).


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella is 9 months and she has definitely grown since 7 months. We will see if she grows anymore.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Emoore said:


> Around 10 months. My pup grew an inch between 7 and 10 months.



This. Koda stopped growing height wise around 10 months. I was so sure he would be way over the standard but he topped 26.5 inches. Thankfully.


----------

